# Double DIN Setup



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Why do you need to see the heater/ac controls? Just look where they're set by the knobs.

I just ordered this double din.

Roadrover two-din in-dash dvd player for chevrolet cruze - Detailed info for Roadrover two-din in-dash dvd player for chevrolet cruze,in-dash dvd player for chevrolet cruze,Roadrover two-din in-dash dvd player for chevrolet cruze,AG7032 on Alibaba.co

Had a similiar unit for my 09 Jetta TDI and it worked great.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

the GMOS-44 keeps that funtionality. the controls show up same as they do stock. on the little screen above the radio


----------



## starkhitecture (Aug 18, 2011)

can you still use the XM functions?


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

idk how i feel about that look...just looks weird with the stock screen right there above it


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Camcruse said:


> Why do you need to see the heater/ac controls? Just look where they're set by the knobs.
> 
> I just ordered this double din.
> 
> ...


All the heat/ac, trip, xm etc are all in the same harness. And pntballer clarified that the GMOS-44 keeps all that in tact, but I understand what your saying lol.



pntballer925 said:


> the GMOS-44 keeps that funtionality. the controls show up same as they do stock. on the little screen above the radio


Cool. What about my XM radio? Like how do I switch it over to a new unit?


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Found this unit, only concern is will my aux in my center console still work? Im guessing the GMOS-44 keeps that funtional, am I correct in saying this? Also I have aeco with 4 speaker sysytem, so not 6x9s, but i do have cut outs in the trunk. Can i put a kicker 6x8 there? 
Pioneer AVH-P3400BH DVD receiver at Crutchfield.com


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> Found this unit, only concern is will my aux in my center console still work? Im guessing the GMOS-44 keeps that funtional, am I correct in saying this? Also I have aeco with 4 speaker sysytem, so not 6x9s, but i do have cut outs in the trunk. Can i put a kicker 6x8 there?
> Pioneer AVH-P3400BH DVD receiver at Crutchfield.com


Unfortunately, It won't keep your AUX port and/or USB, as the PDIM module will be of no use once the radio is out.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

@bojangles oh ok  well this unit has one so i guess ill be ok then. I just liked how it was in there so I could hide my ipod


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Actually, you may actually be able to use the USB port, as the USB port is connected to the PDIM via Mini-B USB. If you can find an adapter for your USB port on the new radio you should be able to connect the USB wire and keep it out of your glove box.

HOPE THIS HELPS!


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

bojangles said:


> Actually, you may actually be able to use the USB port, as the USB port is connected to the PDIM via Mini-B USB. If you can find an adapter for your USB port on the new radio you should be able to connect the USB wire and keep it out of your glove box.
> 
> HOPE THIS HELPS!


It would if I had a usb  but I only have a aux jax in my center unfortunatley.


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

I decided to just keep it stock and upgrade my door speakers to save ALOT of money.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> I decided to just keep it stock and upgrade my door speakers to save ALOT of money.


I'm stuck on exactly that, I would love to upgrade to an aftermarket deck, but its hard for me to swallow the 300 dollars just for the installation stuff. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> I'm stuck on exactly that, I would love to upgrade to an aftermarket deck, but its hard for me to swallow the 300 dollars just for the installation stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


Ya i know its insane, its like 600 with a headunit, so im just goin to upgrade my door speakers to like kicker or pioneer cuz the paper ones suck.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Cruze_EcoJAY said:


> Ya i know its insane, its like 600 with a headunit, so im just goin to upgrade my door speakers to like kicker or pioneer cuz the paper ones suck.


Yup exactly, I'm very happy with the pioneers I installed. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruze_EcoJAY (Nov 29, 2011)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Yup exactly, I'm very happy with the pioneers I installed.
> 
> Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


Thats good to hear did you do your tweeters,and how much did it cost? And did you just plug them right in? Or are you running an amp


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

It was right at 120 for the speakers since they were on sale. Well I actually cut up the speakers and screwed the new ones onto those. Or you will need adapters. And I used the stock plugs and soldered to those so the stock plugs are utilized. So it took some work and thinking but it wasn't bad. Right now they are powered by the HU. Either gonna use an amp or upgrade the HU later.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

I just got that exact setup put in my cruze. Cost me $2800 for everything.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

Camcruse said:


> Why do you need to see the heater/ac controls? Just look where they're set by the knobs.
> 
> I just ordered this double din.
> 
> ...




do u have pics of this im getting a cruze this weekend trying to decide what radio to go with


----------



## moregrip (May 16, 2012)

Lightz39 said:


> I just got that exact setup put in my cruze. Cost me $2800 for everything.


Any pics?


----------



## zippy (May 16, 2012)

moregrip said:


> Any pics?


hey grippy! Is this the same moregrip from performancetrucks? This is fastrt from pt.net. do you hate your sound? I have parts coming for mine. I am oing to sound deaden the doors and deck too. I want it to sound good if i can't go fast anymore.


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

moregrip said:


> Any pics?


My GMOS-044 is bad so I'm waiting on a new one. Nothing works besides the head unit right now. But here is what it looks like.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Lightz39 said:


> My GMOS-044 is bad so I'm waiting on a new one. Nothing works besides the head unit right now. But here is what it looks like.


Looks good. I might end up doing this eventually when I work up 6-800 dollars. What head unit did you get? Sorry if you already explained this.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Lightz39 (May 14, 2012)

Chevyderek72 said:


> Looks good. I might end up doing this eventually when I work up 6-800 dollars. What head unit did you get? Sorry if you already explained this.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide.com App


I got the AVIC-Z140BH with XM tuner. To order and install everything I ended up paying $2400 CND.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

How did you get all of your wires including the module to fit back there?


----------

